

Software / Operator Errors Cause Fatal Doses of Cancer Treatment Radiation - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/24/health/24radiation.html?pagewanted=1&hp

======
tokenadult
The graphic sidebar to this article

[http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2010/01/22/us/Radiation.h...](http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2010/01/22/us/Radiation.html)

is not to be missed. It's a very clear explanation of the technology.

------
chasingsparks
Sadly, this is not a "New Way to Do Harm."

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Therac-25>

